# Red foot male in Oregon?



## Beasty_Artemis (Dec 13, 2017)

So I've had a fun time finishing my Tortoise Room, and Im now wrapping up my second indoor enclosure.
I'm trying to find a male red foot in Oregon. I've wanted to adopt or rescue an adult tort for years. Im going to check out the upcoming Portland Reptile Expo to see if there are any available there...
If there are any members have a male that they might want to sell, or advice where to go in my search, i would love a PM! I would be more than willing to drive somewhere to pick up the tort, rather than having to ship the poor baby! Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 14, 2017)

You should be in luck.
Most keepers looking to move a Redfoot, need to relocate a male.


----------



## MPRC (Dec 14, 2017)

The Land turtle and Tortoise rescue in Nampa, ID has male redfoots in need of homes. She doesn't ship, but she will help arrange vehicle transport. If you go that route let me know, they have a little special needs female that I have my eye on, but I haven't sorted out a ride for her yet.


----------



## naturalman91 (Dec 14, 2017)

Where are you located in oregon if you don't mind me asking? I'm in medford and can help look around. I have a red I don't know the sex of yet he'll (I say he lol) will be 4 March 4th


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm in Newport, so im kind of far away from you. But my family would be open to a tortoise based road trip. 
Also I have family members in Portland, OR and Vancouver, WA.


----------



## Shannde (Apr 22, 2021)

Beasty_Artemis said:


> So I've had a fun time finishing my Tortoise Room, and Im now wrapping up my second indoor enclosure.
> I'm trying to find a male red foot in Oregon. I've wanted to adopt or rescue an adult tort for years. Im going to check out the upcoming Portland Reptile Expo to see if there are any available there...
> If there are any members have a male that they might want to sell, or advice where to go in my search, i would love a PM! I would be more than willing to drive somewhere to pick up the tort, rather than having to ship the poor baby! Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Shannde (Apr 22, 2021)

Hi, I just posted a response to your January 2021 response....I forgot to mention he is a male


----------

